# Screen printing class in Northern California?



## BelVon (Jul 26, 2006)

Does anybody know where I could enrol in a professional screen printing class in California/surrounding area. I've looked in the internet, and I couldn't find any that's closer to me. Anyone has a clue? You pros take apprentice?


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

Fullerton College
Screen Printing Classes
Evenings taught by Sam Karaba
Mornings taught by McCormac

321 East Chapman Avenue
Fullerton, CA 92832-1351
Fullerton College, Printing Technology - Welcome
714/992-7286 Printing Dept Office

====================
PASADENA CITY COLLEGE
Screen Printing Department
1570 East Colorado Blvd.
Room C215
Pasadena CA 91106
818/578-7388

======================
Imprinted Sportswear Show
Long Beach, CA
January 18-20, 2008
Most important Textile trade show in the world.
Imprinted Sportswear Shows - Long Beach

======================
California Polytechnic State U
Graphic Comm. Dept.
Bldg. 26, Rm. 204A
San Luis Obispo, CA 93407-0005
805-756-2056

=====================
California State University, Chico
Dept. of Art and Art History
Chico, CA 95929-0820
916-898-5331

======================
California State University, Fresno
Dept. of Industrial Technology
2255 E Barstow Ave.
Fresno, CA 93740-3002
209-278-2145
========================

California State University, Los Angeles
5151 State University Drive
Los Angeles, CA 90032-4226
323-343-3000

======================
University of the Pacific
Art Dept.
3601 Pacific Ave.
Stockton, CA 95211
209-946-2241

===========================
U.S. Screen Print & Inkjet Technology
formerly - US Screen Printing Institute
1901 E 5th Street
Tempe, AZ 85281-2904


----------



## KILLER (Dec 15, 2006)

HEY MR Greaves ARE THERE ANY CLASS IN NEW YORK .... THKS FOR ANY INFO U CAN GIVE ME.....


----------



## MANNYMARISCAL (Dec 5, 2006)

What about so cal around san diego?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You may want to start new topics for your separate questions for your specific area.


----------



## BelVon (Jul 26, 2006)

Wow, RIchard, those are tons of schools. Unfortunately just one is the closest one for me... which is 70 miles away. I'll find out the schedule of classes, I know it's worth the travel.

Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You may want to check Berkeley or your local community college as well to see if there are any classes.


----------



## howrdstern (May 7, 2007)

you could call local screen printing shops and offer to assist for free (intern) to learn. most can use some help in exchange for teaching someone.


----------



## BelVon (Jul 26, 2006)

Rodney said:


> You may want to check Berkeley or your local community college as well to see if there are any classes.


I looked at the Richmond Art Center... but the course is not intended for production, it's more of the beginner type where you can create gifts, etc. I'm looking for like a 3 day compressed/intense lecture-hands on for production use and learn basic to advance level. I wish there is much closer around my area. But I guess this is a step one I can do for now.

howardstern, I think "local" screen printing shops won't let me learn their tricks if they would know I will be a competition in the future. But who knows, I won't know if I won't try.

I'm planning not only to screen print shirts, but screen print on anything (signs, mugs, etc.). I enjoy the things I do with my heat press and it's time to bump my skills up a bit.

I'll keep trying until I reach my goal


----------



## roachesneedlove2 (Aug 18, 2009)

Here's one I found while searching the web a couple months ago. I have'nt been though...

Rock Paper Scissors Collective

If you go, let me know how it went please.

Thanks,
Jon "Roach" Brosius
Roaches Need Love Too


----------

